# My Setup



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

I need to get some pics of my frogs, but I thought I would show a pic of my setup:


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

*terrariums on the left*

What kind of terrariums are on the very left in the back? It almost looks like you have 4 10's stacked on top of eachother, but the light couldn't get to the bottom two-- so what is it? Did you order it or make it? thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

It is one giant viv with a partition. It is 24" x 12" X 25," with a glass partition down the center. My vents are on the left and the k&c auratus is on the right. I will post a better pic later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

Its later


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What kind of bulbs are you using? 



hicksonj said:


> I need to get some pics of my frogs, but I thought I would show a pic of my setup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

27 watt 6500K compact fluorescent screw ins


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Where did you get them? I keep meaning to order some to try, but then I keep looking at local stores also.



hicksonj said:


> 27 watt 6500K compact fluorescent screw ins


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Home depot has them all the time


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not the ones here unless they are not truely 6500k, and are the ones that claim to be daylight but are really 3000k. Do you have the brand, and other info?



hicksonj said:


> Home depot has them all the time


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Commercial Electric SKU#772-429 Moden EDXO-19 LPF 6500K Bulbs

They are actually 19 watts. My mistake. You can also buy them on the web at http://www.lite-house.com/catalog_p...ource=LightBulbs.com&subcat=cfl5&prod=TC18931


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, I might have to order some...



hicksonj said:


> Commercial Electric SKU#772-429 Moden EDXO-19 LPF 6500K Bulbs
> 
> They are actually 19 watts. My mistake. You can also buy them on the web at http://www.lite-house.com/catalog_p...ource=LightBulbs.com&subcat=cfl5&prod=TC18931


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow, that site has some that are 42 watts for $16.... I wonder how much heat those put out.... May have to try some too...

Benjamin


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The 27w are the way to go, its what I was planning on ordering before, but I am hoping my shop lights with full spectrum lights are enough. As my wife likes to put it: " its like looking into the sun as it is" after I added another one.



Bgreen said:


> Wow, that site has some that are 42 watts for $16.... I wonder how much heat those put out.... May have to try some too...
> 
> Benjamin


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

GREAT LOOKING SETUPS!!


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey joe, sorry to bring this up again but i was curious how much gallons the 'giant terrariums' is. Or did you make it yourself? Also, are the doors ontop, or side?

Great viv anyhow.
Thanks,
M.N


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

I got it from twin oaks. The dimensions are 20in x 10in x 25in, with a divider down the center. I had to add a foam strip on the inside of the drop front to keep the frogs from visiting each other  Here is a side pic with the front open for reference:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

How much was it? do you have a link to theri site?


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

Great set up. This is a little off topic but what kind of mount. bike is that on the top? 
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Tank Cost: $55
Tank Website: http://www.glasscages.com/
Bike: Smith & Wesson (I won it at a charity auction, I get the wierdest looks when I ride around, but its a great bike )


----------

